# Here's one for gardeners in Bristol



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 6, 2008)

Win a year's supply of horse manure for your garden....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7330524.stm


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2008)

-It's a well-meaning idea, but I think they'll find that Bristol City Council has already cornered the market...


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2008)

Bristol council only supply bull shit mate


and its an endless supply sustained by 22k worths of biscuits


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

I definatley second that one djbombscare, although I am a keen gardener myself but not sure my missus would appreciate the smell of horse shite escaping from the attic...


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2008)

Horseshit in the attic eh. . .  You growing sundried tomatoes then


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

The finest


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 25, 2008)

Goood stuff.

A lot of heat can esacpe through the roof. 

Heatseaking sundried tomato loving helicopters use it to know where to go with compulsory purchase orders for tomato growers. And they dont take no for an answer as they are very angry and will take it all for free.

If you've not already, put something that will keep the heat in. It means you can keep the tomatoes and keep growing them.


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

Already on it my friend those pesky pork choppers in the sky cant see through my sizzleen screen, its the shit


----------

